# New to Rabbits



## Gunner (Apr 21, 2008)

Hello to all

My Name is Charlotte, in a couple of weeks we will be picking up our two bunnies a blue dutch and a black dutch they are not litter mates but from the same breeder they will live together so obviously will be getting neutered when they are old enough!!  

I have broght a 6'x2'x2' hutch with a 6'x4' run do think this is big enough for the two of them to live together peacefully  I was also wondering if i need to get salt stones for them?? 

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi hutch and run sounds fine to me!you can buy mineral licks from petshops.


----------



## Bodwad (Feb 15, 2008)

Welcome to the world of rabbits.

Handling them early on is key, I got my two bunnies 1 1/2 weeks ago and only just managed to get them comfortable around me. It takes patience and always helps if you have a good friend with rabbit skills. I know I would have been lost if it wasnt for my friend helping me out 

That cage sounds fine. As long as they have some room to run around in, they are fast animals and love to do the 'Shot up the bum' impression every once in a while


----------



## bunni_mummy (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi 
i am new to rabbits as well and have been reading all the forums on rabbits andwhen i read your message it sounded like you have a great hutch and i was wondering where you got it from and how much it was?


----------



## Rabbit (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi, the cage sounds ok, will they spend any time out of it and do they have permant access to the run?

As for salt and mineral licks, I have never found a use for them, and I think they can be very dangerous due to the calcium levels in them. As long as the bunnies are getting a good food for example Science selecitive, Allen and page or Burgress Excel pellets and goog hay and some fruit and veg they should be fine. 

Are you getting males or females or one of each?


----------



## michelle.pawz (Apr 25, 2008)

There is so much to know about these little cuties and you will always be finding new stuff out, I have been looking after buns for years and If i get stuck i always have a look on the forums at old posts and if you cant find it someone will always be willing to help you out with your answers.


----------



## dizzymoo (Mar 25, 2008)

Am new to this is site...hi all 

i am also new to the bunny world too. I have 2 French Lop bunnies and have a very large hutch and run for them, its called Thistle Hall! I have recently been informed by the vet it will cost me £89 each to have the boyz neutured and vacinated...is this expensive and do you know anywhere i could get help..im a single mum and my son has austism so i thought the bunnies would b nice for him. 

Have checked out different bunny sites but never found one that said it would b expensive for vacinations and neuturing.

Would appreciate any info anyone can give me.

Im also worried about flystrike, my vet said that when the weather warms up alot of bunnies get it, i clean my bunnies out twice a day and have some flystrike spray...do u think they will b ok


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

dizzymoo said:


> Am new to this is site...hi all
> 
> i am also new to the bunny world too. I have 2 French Lop bunnies and have a very large hutch and run for them, its called Thistle Hall! I have recently been informed by the vet it will cost me £89 each to have the boyz neutured and vacinated...is this expensive and do you know anywhere i could get help..im a single mum and my son has austism so i thought the bunnies would b nice for him.
> 
> ...


Have you tried your local pdsa or rspca they might be able to help with neutaring not sure if they do it for rabbits but have heard of them helping with cats & dogs. They should be ok with the flies just keep an eye on them have seen fly strike recomended on here before some were.As long as cages are kept clean shouldnt have 2 many around.


----------



## KrisNic (Feb 14, 2008)

dizzymoo said:


> Am new to this is site...hi all
> 
> i am also new to the bunny world too. I have 2 French Lop bunnies and have a very large hutch and run for them, its called Thistle Hall! I have recently been informed by the vet it will cost me £89 each to have the boyz neutured and vacinated...is this expensive and do you know anywhere i could get help..im a single mum and my son has austism so i thought the bunnies would b nice for him.
> 
> ...


Wow $89 that sounds amazing compared to some prices Ive heard...just for neutering one vet said $200 and another $150...both said high chance of my bunny dieing when going under...not alot of ppl have pet buns around my way....


----------



## Rabbit (Apr 26, 2008)

£89 is a good price as long as its the vaccinations as well as neutering, is it 2 boys you have? As they may fight soon. Also there is a very very small risk that an animal die during the op but its very unlikely. 

And do they get lots of time out of the thistle hall hutch? They are good hutches but rabbits need lots of exercise and hutches can never really be big enough.


----------



## dizzymoo (Mar 25, 2008)

hi all..thanku for all your help..my bunnies have the run of my back yard, as well as the hutch, its all concrete and walled so they are very safe...they do go back in the hutch and run at night though and when i go out. They are cleaned out every day and more if see theyv had a wee.

I may have to re-home my lovely bunnies as my daughter has been having breathing probs since ive had them and her eyes keep going all puffy and runny when she goes near them  she is very sad she cant stroke them..

If u knw of anyone plz post me a message.

thanku
Dizz


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

dizzymoo said:


> Am new to this is site...hi all
> 
> i am also new to the bunny world too. I have 2 French Lop bunnies and have a very large hutch and run for them, its called Thistle Hall! I have recently been informed by the vet it will cost me £89 each to have the boyz neutured and vacinated...is this expensive and do you know anywhere i could get help..im a single mum and my son has austism so i thought the bunnies would b nice for him.
> 
> ...


Bunnies cost alot of money and like any animal this is something you have to think about before getting them.

Vaccinations cost about £20 each for myxi and £20 each VHD, myxi needs to be done 6 monthly and VHD yearly.

Neutering for boys is anything from £40 to £65 at a good vets. Makesure they have experince with rabbits.

You clean them out twice a day? Thats alot!! I have my buns litter trained, they have their litter trays clean everyday and then a big clean once a week.

Its so important to research getting the animal of any kind, rabbits do not make good pets for young children, they are prey animals and dont like loud noise and like affection on their own terms they are not an ideal cuddly pet.

They cost more money and take up more time than having a cat.

If you want to rehome them or get more advice go to Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre theres a great forum there too.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2008)

dizzymoo said:


> i clean my bunnies out twice a day


Cleaning them out twice a day will upset them. By all means clean their toilet area everyday but the whole lot should only be cleaned once a week at most _in my opinion_.


----------



## kayla jade (Aug 26, 2008)

well my rabbits have helth sticks they chew on you can by them in the nearist pet shops 
hope i am a good help 
kayla
xx


----------



## kayla jade (Aug 26, 2008)

i have two buns but i am shore your will be fine. that is quite alot of money. i am shore they will both be apslotley fine 
please get bake to me to see how they are doing
kayla
xx


----------

